# Construir Cassette Adaptador para el stereo del auto



## guerra2490 (Dic 27, 2005)

Hola, se me desconectaron los cables del cassete para conectar el discman con el estereo.
y no se como van soldados. Necesito que me ayuden.
Tengo 3 cables y 4 contactos. Ahora cuando tenga la camara subo una foto.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Xtereo (Ene 18, 2006)

Ese casette lo unico que trae es un cabezal magnetico, el cual esta compuesto por dos bobinas separadas, una para cada canal. Solo debes conectarlas entre si para hacer el punto comun, en el cual colocaras la tierra, los otros dos contactos llevan la señal R y L, en ellos conectas los otros 2 cables.

suerte


----------



## BLITZ (Abr 12, 2006)

¿Porque es necesario que incorpore mecanismo de giro el adaptador de cassette?¿Es muy difícil hacer un puenteado para poder escuchar MP3 en el autoradio?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 12, 2006)

BLITZ dijo:
			
		

> ¿Porque es necesario que incorpore mecanismo de giro el adaptador de cassette?



El adaptador debe asemejarse a un casette para poder ajustarse perferctamente en la posicion y que las cabezas magneticas queden alineadas.



			
				BLITZ dijo:
			
		

> ¿Es muy difícil hacer un puenteado para poder escuchar MP3 en el autoradio?



Podrias inyectar directamente la senal a las cabezas reproductoras del autoradio, pero si lo vas a hacer es mejor saltarse esa etapa y conectar directamente en el preamplificador general. Pero necesitaras algunos conocimientos basicos en electronica, para detectar donde ingresar la señal.

Saludos,


----------



## lukaszc (Ene 20, 2009)

Saludos a todos, la duda que tengo es como se hacen este tipo de cassette adaptadores para poder conectar el mp3 al estereo del auto, estuve leyendo los temas que habia aca en el foro pero la verdad que no encontre ninguna información que hable bien de como se deben construir y que materiales son necesarios.

Por si no me exprese bien, lo que deseo hacer es uno de estos.







Saludos y gracias !


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 20, 2009)

Hola.
Mejor sería que compres uno, ya que hacerlo implica tener que hacer instalciones de las partes de manera precisa.
Vas a necesitar un cabezal de reproductor de cassette, un par resistencias, una cassette sin cinta, para ensamblar todo dentro de él, etc (el etc es probablemente los más complicado.)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## walterdos (Dic 12, 2009)

Tengo un autostereo philips 668, de cassette, cómo hago para conectarlo a un mp3?


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 12, 2009)

Hola walterdos

Si el autoestereo tiene una entrada de audio y el Mp3 una salida de audio es sencillo. conecta una en la otra y listo.

si no es asi descrive tu autoestereo y tu Mp3. ve tambien el manual del usuario de ambos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ManyaCarb (Dic 14, 2009)

Ojo porque la salida de un MP3 puede ser para alimentar un par de auriculares que son generalmente de una impedancia aproximada de 30 ohm y la entrada de linea de un autorradio puede ser de alta impedancia.
Ahi vas a tener que adaptar impedancias y voltages

Quizas necesites un atenuador y una red que te adapte la impedancia.
Hace muchos años uso un adaptador de cassette como muestras en la foto, funcionaba pero la calidad dejaba mucho que desear.
Considera esto como un comentario, mucha suerte

Al


----------



## sacsis (Feb 6, 2010)

desarmé el apadtador y vi como están las conexiones. ¿quisierra saber si las conecciones son las mismas en el lector del minicomponente?,también encontré un pequeño circuito, que solamente creo que son resistencias y están conectadas en serie con la entrada R Y L, y la tierra va directamente conectada a un lado del cabezal.¿Realmente son resistencias o que circuito previo debo diseñar para poder sacar del cabezal de lectura del minicomponente una entrada para mi mp3?


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dos cosas:
-¿Sería posible hacer un adaptador de estos cun una cinta de casette vieja, un cable apantallado, un minijack (o en mi caso RCA) y un cabezal stereo de una pletina vieja?
-Donde le puedo dar la señal directamente, es decir como encuentro el preamplificador antes mencionado o donde sea que sea, ya que lo conecto directamente al cabezal y tengo que poner el volumen del MP4 (ya no, me he cargado el LCD por llevarlo en el bolsillo con las llaves y tumbarme de lado) o del PC al 3 ó al 4 sobre 32 y 100 respectivamente.

Me encantaría poder arreglarlo mañana cuando me vaya al pueblo. Lo malo es que cuando me vaya (sobre las 10 -11 h) dejaré de tener internet hasta que vuelva.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## marianus (Abr 29, 2010)

disculpen la pregunta, pero yo le saque la placa o impreso y tambien el cabezal al casete en cuestion y los cables que iban al cabezal del casette los conecte a la entrada del cabezal del estereo, obio que elimime la casetera, pero el sonido ha quedado altisimo y saturado, alguno tiene un plano o diagrama de como adaptar las impedancias?

yo crei que con insertar el circuito que trae el casete adaptador seria suficiente, pero no es asì.

se les pide la colaboracion del circuito o diagrama para solucionar esto, desde ya les agradezco. Mariano.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 29, 2010)

Hola.

Tienes que poner unas resistencias limitadoras en el cable que concta los cabezales al plug.
Pon un par de resistencias de 10K o puedes poner resistencias variables de prefijado o preset de 100K e ir calibrando las resistencias variables hasta que encuentres el valor correcto de las resistencias.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## marianus (Abr 29, 2010)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta amigo !!!


----------



## Josefe17 (May 8, 2010)

¿Algo así? No fue muy complicado, pero bueno. Gracias a la termoselladora lo pude encolar todo. Lo de los RCA es por la conexión, pero aun así recomiendo comprar uno hecho y cambierle el cable por uni mejor (son muy finos) Este es mono, y conecta los dos canales en paralelo, a pelo, sin resistencias (no tenía uno stereo), pero vale. Lo que falla un poco es el centrado, por lo que a veces se desencaja y no suena bién, por lo que voy a comprar uno y a cambiarle los cables (lleva centrador; los engranajes)
Por cierto, gracias elaficionado por lo de las resistencias, ya que tengo otro en las mismas circunstancias y me es necesario para evitar poner el volumen de salida del pc al 4/100.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 8, 2010)

vas a tener un problema con ese cassette, es de 60 minutos, despues de media hora vas a tener que darlo vuelta para seguir escuchando musica jajajaja

saludos

PD:me parece a mi o este mensaje se gano un puestito en moderacion??


----------



## Josefe17 (May 8, 2010)

Si te fijas le he quitado la cinta pero he dejado las bobinas para centrarla, pero aun así va descentrada y no se enfrentan correctamente.
Si le tuviese que dar la vuelta, el cable quedaría para dentro y no habría manera de insertarla.

¿Por qué dices lo de moderacion, si está todo bién?

Josefe17


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 26, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Si te fijas le he quitado la cinta pero he dejado las bobinas para centrarla, pero aun así va descentrada y no se enfrentan correctamente.
> Si le tuviese que dar la vuelta, el cable quedaría para dentro y no habría manera de insertarla.
> 
> ¿Por qué dices lo de moderacion, si está todo bién?
> ...



El comentario de zeta_bola_1 es una chanza (broma), no lo tomes a mal.

Esta buena su idea, pero ese adaptador no va a funcionar en algunas casseteras (las que tienen auto-stop) porque si los engranajes no giran, el mecanismo se detendra automaticamente.
Para evitarlo, los engranajes tienen que girar como lo hacen en los cassetes desmagnetizadores.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ago 30, 2010)

Corrijo: el autostop en _play_ y _fastforward_se basa en que salta el mecanismo cuando el engranaje tractor se bloquea, no que no giren los dos, pero sobre_rewind_ sí es así, ya que como el engranaje tractor es el otro, sí que los necesita (los engranajes).
Generalmente para un autorradio no da problemas, porque no llevan rebobinado, excepto si es autoreverse.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 13, 2010)

Aca subo una foto del interior del casette, pueden ver como esta suspendida la cabeza y como funcionan los engranajes.

Ver el archivo adjunto 39397


----------



## aficionado20489 (Sep 4, 2011)

hola! se que este tema hace tiempo que no se toca pero queria comentar una cosa, creo que ese problema se podria solucionar con una correa, haria la funcion de transmitir el movimiento igual que la cinta magnetica pero con la ventaja de que no tendria fin, y ademas en mi opinion seria mas sencillo de instalar que unos engranages. La unica diferencia seria que no habria una transmision de movimiento precisa como la de los engranages pero segun como se miere esto podria ser un inconveniente o una ventaja porque en caso de que se atascara uno de los carretes , la correa podria resvalar y no habria la pequeña posivilidad de quemar el motor o cualquier otro elemento.


----------



## mathiaxx (Abr 8, 2012)

Ola disculpen qeria saber como se conectan el plug 
cono los  q estan abajo o no 
 q son 4 patitas o 2 q estan  arriba


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 8, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-...Auxiliar-Utilizando-las-viejas-caseteras.html

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## maty314 (May 29, 2012)

Hola compañeros electrónicos, me encontre con algo que queria compartir.

Creo que la gran mayoría en algún momento le "insertamos" un ficha de audio directo a la placa de una radio vieja, o que no poseyera entrada auxiliar; para poder reproducir música con los dispositivos modernos.

He aqui algo que encontre, ya ni me acuerdo como jaja, en la pagina de http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/. Muchos la conoceran. 

Lo que me encontre es el siguiente articulo:  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-424965124-cassette-adaptador-para-auto-estereo-mp3-mp4-ipod-c-blister-_JM_


Por lo visto una gran solución no invasiva al problema que antes plantee. Mi duda ahora es, ¿como funcionara?, ¿ustedes como creen?

Por lo que leí en el articulo pide que el volumen del equipo amplificador se baje, por ende utilizan el cabezal de la casetera con transmisión de como si fuera un casete normal?, que intrigante, me dan ganas de comprarlo y desarmarlo jaja. Espero sus sugerencias de funcionamiento.

Saludos!


----------



## VICIOSO (Jun 24, 2014)

Los adaptadores de cassette no tienen ningún misterio. Es otro cabezal más al igual que el del reproductor. Lo que si tiene misterio es el centrado de este.
Yo no quiero comprar una, quiero hacérmela. Cogí un cabezal stereo y un cable de auriculares y lógicamente funcionaba al acercarlo al lector del caset. 
El problema es como meterlo en una cinta. Cogí una tdk y quité los carretes pero no hay manera de centrar los lectores. Con el soldador derretí plastico de la cinta y pille el cabezal ahí adentro, pero no se oía nada bien pues no estaba en la posición correcta, y por mas que lo intento no se como corregirlo.

¿Como puedo hacerlo para que centren bien?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 24, 2014)

VICIOSO dijo:


> Los adaptadores de cassette no tienen ningún misterio. Es otro cabezal más al igual que el del reproductor. Lo que si tiene misterio es el centrado de este.
> Yo no quiero comprar una, quiero hacérmela. Cogí un cabezal stereo y un cable de auriculares y lógicamente funcionaba al acercarlo al lector del caset.
> El problema es como meterlo en una cinta. Cogí una tdk y quité los carretes pero no hay manera de centrar los lectores. Con el soldador derretí plastico de la cinta y pille el cabezal ahí adentro, pero no se oía nada bien pues no estaba en la posición correcta, y por mas que lo intento no se como corregirlo.
> 
> ¿Como puedo hacerlo para que centren bien?


 
@VICIOSO Le hiciste el engranaje correcto y el arrastre, sin eso no funciona nada bien


----------



## VICIOSO (Jun 24, 2014)

Pues no la verdad pero desconozco su utilidad. Voy a usarlo en un radiocaset comun doble pletina doméstico. En su momento no pensé en hacerle los engranajes para girar los portacarretes. Tienen estos algo que ver en el centrado del cabezal?
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2014)

No, nada tiene que ver con el descentrado del cabezal.

Solo que en la mayoría de las máquinas de casette, si el carrete "recoge-cinta" no gira , se detiene por protección


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 24, 2014)

VICIOSO dijo:


> Pues no la verdad pero desconozco su utilidad. Voy a usarlo en un radiocaset comun doble pletina doméstico. En su momento no pensé en hacerle los engranajes para girar los portacarretes. Tienen estos algo que ver en el centrado del cabezal?
> Saludos


 
@VICIOSO La función del engranaje es escuchar la música en ambos sentidos sin detenerce, en cuanto a lo que dices del cabezal para centrar el cabezal con uno normal es dura tarea, ya que la mayoría de adaptadores usan uno de doble cabezal 
Mas sin embargo fíjate aquí hay un buen tutorial de como se realiza http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-MP3-to-Cassette-or-Instrument-to-Cassette-Adap/1/?lang=pt, en mi opinión hay muchas personas que les gusta hacer cosas muy caseritas, pero para este tipo de adaptadores YO optaría por comprar uno, porque se ve simple de hacer pero vaya sorpresa que no es así, si no le haces amortiguación el cabezal no va a ajustar bien cuando introduzcas el adaptador ahí esta el truco, hay que fijarse si el lector de escritura del autoestéreo va centrado, esta inferior o superior de este mismo, porque de eso depende que casen los cabezales entre si, bueno espero que el tutorial te sirva.

Fíjate en la posición del cabezal.


----------

